# Elgin Twin



## Big Moe

I just scored an Elgin Twin. I'm going to make it rideable while I gather parts for it. I am BEYOND excited. It's one of my major bucket list bicycles. Here's what I'm starting with. Will post more pictures when I can. Enjoy. I most certainly am going too. Big Moe


----------



## Big Moe

P.s.. How would y'all feel about an Elgin Twin with apehangers on it.


----------



## Big Moe

Here is a picture of the serial number. Anybody able to tell me what year it is? Thanks y'all.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Big Moe said:


> P.s.. How would y'all feel about an Elgin Twin with apehangers on it.





Be sure to show us some mock-ups as you build a fun rider to cruise while acquiring original parts!


----------



## Sped Man

Get ready to empty out all of your pockets. Original parts are expensive depending on how far you plan on going. Are you going with or without a tank? Which shroud are you going to buy? Choices, choices, choices.... Happy hunting!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

how do those bikes ride? seems like half your energy would be spent flexing the frame rather than moving the bike forward.


----------



## Kickstand3

49autocycledeluxe said:


> how do those bikes ride? seems like half your energy would be spent flexing the frame rather than moving the bike forward.




I love mine it rides fantastic 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonChristie

Yep, rides like a dream! I do not notice any frame flex except when im jumping curbs!


----------



## Freqman1

I never noticed any flex in the one I had and I enjoyed some 'spirited' riding as well!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

maybe on these heavy bikes the frame is not as important. I have a lugged, double butted chromoly frame on one road bike and a Reynolds 853 frame on another and you can really feel the difference.


----------



## Big Moe

The serial number starts with sd. Can anyone tell me what year it is. Would be grateful. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## volksboy57

These bikes are fun! They are much larger than I had thought just from looking at photos. Rides like a tandem or something, very long bikes.


----------



## Balloonoob

Don't know the year but i get it being a bucket list bicycle.  Super cool design elements. Abstract and outside of the box thinking. If i was trying to gather parts for that particular bike I'm sure I would have a hard time sourcing them locally. But hey that's one reason why the cabe is so awesome.


----------



## Hammerhead

Great start to your project. Keep showing us your progress. Year would have no idea?
Hammerhead


----------



## Big Moe

Just received the frameset with seatpost assembly. Looks in very good condition. It's got the reinforced bottom bracket. And the complete headset too. YAY YAY YAY.


----------



## Scribble

Here's my Twin ! Add it to the list of inspiration here. And I can also concur these old girls ride beautifully !


----------



## Big Moe

Here's a picture of what I'm thinking for the Twin. Clean and a little custom. What y'all think.


----------



## Scribble

Big Moe said:


> Here's a picture of what I'm thinking for the Twin. Clean and a little custom. What y'all think.
> 
> View attachment 1046143




I Dig it !


----------



## Big Moe

Update on the Twin. Possibly found a good condition front fender. What do y'all think. It's off a miss America. Looks correct to me.


----------



## Scribble

Big Moe said:


> Update on the Twin. Possibly found a good condition front fender. What do y'all think. It's off a miss America. Looks correct to me.
> 
> View attachment 1054237
> 
> View attachment 1054240
> 
> View attachment 1054242




How much he want for it? You can get matching sets for around $80-$100


----------



## rustjunkie

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/twin-formation.19808/


----------



## Zuni13

@Big Moe 
Glad to see that you're putting in the time to resurrect another Twin Bar. Mine is one of my favorite bikes to ride. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Zuni13

Thanks, @Balloonoob


----------



## Big Moe

Update on the Twin. I'm going to use schwinn s7 wheels on it with a bendix aviation 2speed hub. At least until I can get all the proper parts for it.


----------



## Big Moe

Just ordered new black tires for the s7 wheels. Kinda thinking about colors now. Mint green, black, maroon. What y'all think?


----------



## Big Moe

Just bought fenders. Still need the crank cover and head shroud.


----------



## Scribble

Looks good so far ! Those S-7's are an interesting choice, they won't fill the fenders up that well you'll have gaps between the fenders a tires.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

And those fenders take quite a bit of tire to fill. I have some 26"x2.5" Hookworms under a set and could go bigger...


----------



## Big Moe

Update on the Twin. Got the fenders on the bike today. Still just mocking it up. Enjoy.


----------



## Balloonoob

Hey Moe - got this one rolling yet? Is that original paint? I like the frame color either way - maybe paint the fenders to match? Did these bikes come from the factory with the "teacup" saddles? The standard rectangle Elgin "v" badge? I noticed you have a motobike style stem; seems like a lot of folks put the art deco Torrington stem but the factory stem on these looked very strange to me. Not r or L shaped but more of just a vertical bar with a doughnut on top.  I know you could spend crazy money putting this together original but even without the head shroud and the strange tank and all the other model-specific goodies this is a killer bike and will look great as a semi-custom somewhat stripped down rider. To me the solid chain ring and a head shroud (i recall seeing a plastic repop shroud a while back) would suit it well. The rest can be slapped together.


----------



## Balloonoob

@makah1 posted this one which looks pretty dang good to me!


----------



## Balloonoob

If they make these for a girls bike the gotta make em for a boys bike too right? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-twin-head-shroud.156970/


----------



## Big Moe

The paint isn't original. The little tab on the seat stays is broken off to mount the rear fender. The handle bars and stem are just temporary parts. I'm now thinking I'm going to change the wheelset and tires. That's the current state of the project. Hopefully get back to work on it soon.


----------



## Balloonoob

Big Moe said:


> The paint isn't original. The little tab on the seat stays is broken off to mount the rear fender. The handle bars and stem are just temporary parts. I'm now thinking I'm going to change the wheelset and tires. That's the current state of the project. Hopefully get back to work on it soon.



Well cool man. Hope it goes together smooth and turns out great.


----------



## Euphman06

You're missing that little metal piece that goes with the fender over fork style front fender you have. Just in case you wanted to know.


----------



## makah1

Balloonoob said:


> @makah1 posted this one which looks pretty dang good to me!
> 
> View attachment 1090379



I like the clean look with the smaller sprocket. I added a head shroud a month ago


----------



## Big Moe

Euphman06 said:


> You're missing that little metal piece that goes with the fender over fork style front fender you have. Just in case you wanted to know.



I know. Gotta get one of those too.


----------



## Balloonoob

makah1 said:


> I like the clean look with the smaller sprocket. I added a head shroud a month ago



Yeah the head shroud really sets it off. Looks cool without fenders.


----------



## Big Moe

Well, finally getting back to the Twin.  Have the handle bars I want for it on the way.  They should be here Monday.  And I found the grips too. Thinking about having a wheelset built for it using the 2 speed hub set from the s7 wheelset.  That's all for now.


----------



## Big Moe

Well, I just ordered a speedometer for the twin.  I  always kind of wanted one. Can't wait to get the new parts.


----------



## Big Moe

Found the pedals I want for the twin. Not og examples, but they'll get the job done.  Still waiting to find the chrome rims I want for the new wheelset. Settled on a solid 44t sprocket and a new crank for the bike.  And a sealed bearing bottom bracket conversion I've used on several other bikes. That's all for now.


----------



## Big Moe

Well, I scored a perfect twin 20 head shroud. Very happy right now. It's been very slow going obtaining parts for this thing. But once I get a crank shroud I'll have all of the sheet metal parts that I plan to use. Then strip, paint and reassemble.


----------



## Big Moe

Oh yeah, before I forget. Big thanks to pedals from the past for the head shroud.


----------



## Roger honeycutt

Big Moe said:


> I just scored an Elgin Twin. I'm going to make it rideable while I gather parts for it. I am BEYOND excited. It's one of my major bucket list bicycles. Here's what I'm starting with. Will post more pictures when I can. Enjoy. I most certainly am going too. Big Moe
> 
> View attachment 1042577



I have one and it flexes Little


----------



## Big Moe

Little update on the Twin. Just need the crank shroud, new wheelset and make it pretty.


----------



## Maskadeo

Thumbs up on gathering the parts


----------



## Big Moe

Time for another little update on the Twin.  I just snagged the pedals I really wanted for it. Vintage streamline pedals with reflectors.


----------



## Big Moe

Waahoo, here comes the stripper. Paint that is. Decided to use it on the head shroud. I am not prepared to risk media blast on it. Damn thing took a year to find. Pondering it for the frame and fork though. Also back to thinking about color. I know I can do it in whatever color I want, but I'm having trouble deciding. My daughter would say purple , my wife would say she doesn't care, and I'm going between maroon, black, matte army green, and a few others. HELP ME PLEASE.


----------



## John G04

Big Moe said:


> Waahoo, here comes the stripper. Paint that is. Decided to use it on the head shroud. I am not prepared to risk media blast on it. Damn thing took a year to find. Pondering it for the frame and fork though. Also back to thinking about color. I know I can do it in whatever color I want, but I'm having trouble deciding. My daughter would say purple , my wife would say she doesn't care, and I'm going between maroon, black, matte army green, and a few others. HELP ME PLEASE.




What about black with maroon pins? Good idea not to blast the shroud as it seems almost all the originals have cracks in them and hard to find in good condition.


----------



## Big Moe

Well, the shroud is pretty much bare metal. Not a single crack. Just several very small dents. And a few fitment issues.


----------



## Demzie

I just found this thread thanks to your updates. I'd thought it was new, and was going to suggest making sure you get a Murray Head Shroud for a Murray built and a Westfield for a Westfield built. They just dont sit right on each others frames quite right without some serious patience. I got lucky with my Murray, both in the Fantastic deal I got on it and all the help from my friends here  and facebook to put it together on a budget. 
I basically went at it like you did, however all that was missing was the febders, Head Shroud, grips and pedals I think? I got a pretty Screamin deal on the rest being bone stock and with the deluxe head and crank sets with the full deluxe chain ring. 
A very good friend here sent me the illusive original skinny guard for mine for no charge, happy to see it home on a bike it was intended. 

I've never seen anyone else try using truss rods on one of their build ups but Ive always liked a full dresser and wanted to add one little twist to mine. 

Happy Building mate. It's good to see you like it so much. I adored my Twin 20, but it's in good L9cal hands. 

Erin


----------



## Big Moe

I think I got lucky with the head shroud. The fitment issues I'm having are just a few little gaps I don't like. Does your bike have the reinforcement plate on the underside of the crank housing?


----------



## 1motime

Big Moe said:


> I think I got lucky with the head shroud. The fitment issues I'm having are just a few little gaps I don't like. Does your bike have the reinforcement plate on the underside of the crank housing?



The shrouds always have uneven gaps.  Can't do a lot with pot metal.  It bothered me so I lightly filed the tight spots.  On and off and on and off until no direct contact points if possible.  
Protects from metal fatigue and prevents paint pinching.  It can only get better.  Those bars look great.  Glad they found a good  home!  Black is the color for custom twin bars!


----------



## Big Moe

Well, I ended up having to get a new fork for the Twin. Found a girls otf fork on ebay. Just need it cut down. And it has that little fender mount piece in good condition. So there is a bright side to spending another 44.00.


----------



## Demzie

Big Moe said:


> I think I got lucky with the head shroud. The fitment issues I'm having are just a few little gaps I don't like. Does your bike have the reinforcement plate on the underside of the crank housing?



Honestly, I cannot recall. I may have a picture of it flipped over somewhere. 
I'll look about. As far as the Shroud, that's super news. I never had any gaps at all with mine, went on like a custom fit glove with no space. 

What do you reckon about the reinforcement plate?


----------



## Big Moe

It's on the underside of the crank housing. I can't remember which company did that. There were problems with that area cracking so they added the reinforcement plate.


----------



## Rides4Fun

It’s very nice to see your project coming together.  The Twin is a cool looking bike and I’m looking forward to seeing your continued  progress!


----------



## moonbasejoe

i have a Westfield frame i pulled out thanks to this thread. it has the reinforcement plate under the crank. thanks for the push @Big Moe


----------



## Big Moe

moonbasejoe said:


> i have a Westfield frame i pulled out thanks to this thread. it has the reinforcement plate under the crank. thanks for the push @Big Moe



 YAY.


----------



## Big Moe

Well, I finally picked a color. Different than every other elgin twin I've ever seen. Lots of people do them in black, I've had so many black bicycles that I couldn't bring myself to paint it black. The bike was maroon when I bought it. Didn't want it to look the same as it did. Blue just didn't seem right either. So I took a page from my years as a soldier and am painting it matte Spanish moss green. And it's probably getting cream pinstripes. Is it going to be perfect, not remotely. But it will be ridden.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Big Moe said:


> Well, the shroud is pretty much bare metal. Not a single crack. Just several very small dents. And a few fitment issues.
> 
> View attachment 1255295
> 
> View attachment 1255298
> 
> View attachment 1255301
> 
> View attachment 1255305
> 
> View attachment 1255306
> 
> View attachment 1255307
> 
> View attachment 1255308
> 
> View attachment 1255309



Shroud looks great. Small dents and small gaps are the norm.  Remember these weren't hand built Ferrari's. That's what give's character and originality to these old bikes.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Demzie said:


> I just found this thread thanks to your updates. I'd thought it was new, and was going to suggest making sure you get a Murray Head Shroud for a Murray built and a Westfield for a Westfield built. They just dont sit right on each others frames quite right without some serious patience. I got lucky with my Murray, both in the Fantastic deal I got on it and all the help from my friends here  and facebook to put it together on a budget.
> I basically went at it like you did, however all that was missing was the febders, Head Shroud, grips and pedals I think? I got a pretty Screamin deal on the rest being bone stock and with the deluxe head and crank sets with the full deluxe chain ring.
> A very good friend here sent me the illusive original skinny guard for mine for no charge, happy to see it home on a bike it was intended.
> 
> I've never seen anyone else try using truss rods on one of their build ups but Ive always liked a full dresser and wanted to add one little twist to mine.
> 
> Happy Building mate. It's good to see you like it so much. I adored my Twin 20, but it's in good L9cal hands.
> 
> ErinView attachment 1255370



How do you know if it is a Murry or Westfield shroud ? Never heard that one before.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

They all have plates under the crank. The late run Murry's have it extended a bit to the front like #5 and #6. Number #1 and #2 are Westfield and you can spot the frame differences, especially at the steering head.


----------



## 1motime

frankandpam said:


> Shroud looks great. Small dents and small gaps are the norm.  Remember these weren't hand built Ferrari's. That's what give's character and originality to these old bikes.



Small dents and small gaps were the essence of hand built Ferraris.  Most people don't realize how crude they are under the sexy shapes!


----------



## Big Moe

Mine is definitely Murray built. And so is the head shroud I have for it.


----------



## sccruiser

I dig the color!  White stripe on fender and crank shroud , and paint in the Elgin logo on head shroud. Done deal. Killer bike.


----------



## Big Moe

I'm probably going to use Ford Wimbledon White for the pinstripes and Elgin logo. Just a nice off white.


----------



## Big Moe

Well, I got the replacement fork and the streamline pedals today. I even got lucky with the fork. No need to have it cut down and it came with the little fender mount piece. Yay. Will be stripping paint tomorrow.


----------



## Big Moe

Well, finally started stripping paint on the frame. Started painting the fork, but fudged it. Restripping it tomorrow and finishing the frame. Will reassemble and post pictures afterwards. Bare naked lady, YAY.


----------



## Big Moe

Well, changed my mind about the matte green. Will be stripping the fork and head shroud tomorrow. I'm just going to leave it bare. Maybe try that boiled linseed oil. Will post pictures of it tomorrow after I'm done.


----------



## Big Moe

Well, here it is. I think I might try that boiled linseed oil to keep it from rusting. But for now, I'm done with it. Oh yeah, I finally found a proper place for the VFW plate.


----------



## Scribble

Lookin Good !!


----------



## Big Moe

I'm having a bendix aviation 2 speed hub put into a green wheelset I have for the Twin. And it's going to get painted after all. Now I just have to pick another color.


----------



## Roger honeycutt

I added 3 speed with felt powdered wheels and front drum brake


----------



## Demzie

Roger honeycutt said:


> I added 3 speed with felt powdered wheels and front drum brake
> 
> View attachment 1297214
> 
> View attachment 1297217



What shifter is that? It's got super height.

Erin


----------



## Roger honeycutt

Its a bendix from mussel mike and is indexed just right


----------



## Big Moe

Roger honeycutt said:


> I added 3 speed with felt powdered wheels and front drum brake
> 
> View attachment 1297214
> 
> View attachment 1297217



I really like that wheelset.  If you ever want to get rid of it, I'd love to get them from you.


----------



## Roger honeycutt

I have 27 sets of felt wheels on 27 bikes they have big stainless spokes and gears from 3 speed to 8 speed alphine and disc brakes and they fit without any modifications and i kept the original wheels


----------



## Big Moe

Well, little update on the Twin. Rear wheel is built   with the aviation 2 speed hub. Had to replace the axle of the front wheel. Got lucky with that.  It now has cream color duro tires on it. I've decided it's going to be a gloss hunter green, but I'm leaving the patina on the fenders. Will try to post pictures tomorrow. Still have to take it apart for paint.


----------



## Big Moe

I promised pictures. Here they are. Enjoy. I'll be doing shakedown cruise next week. Make sure everything works properly, then blow it apart for paint.


----------



## Big Moe

FINALLY, A year and a half project is rideable.


----------



## 1motime

Looking good!  Should be a great rider.  That is the way to get a project done.  Stick with it!


----------

